# Robot and Frank



## Philip Overby (Apr 26, 2014)

This movie is a couple of years old, but I really loved it. It's about a man who is losing his memory that gets a robot healthcare provider to watch over him. It was the kind of different SF like Her that I wish more people would attempt. It had no CGI or flashy visuals, but still told a great SF story with human elements. Well worth a watch.


----------

